# LCD LG w1953se driver for windows 7



## ahmadanc (Apr 3, 2010)

Dear all, 

I just bought a new LCD monitor: LG W1953SE unfortunately there is no Windows 7 driver for this monitor (not on the cd and not at LG's sites). The problem is if I set the resolution to the recommended res : 1360 x 768, there will blank/black area on the left and the right of the screen.

The problem disappear if I use lower res:1280 x 768 (but I lose the sharpness).

I call the customer support, unfortunately he can't help.

Any help would be great.. 

Thanks and regards, 
AM


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the monitor drivers are usually part of windows

have you tried adjusting it from the monitors menu setup and from your video card software


----------

